# Is flex not delivering on New Years?



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

i haven't seen any shifts drop this morning in vegas. Does anyone know if flex is delivering today?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Prime Now is


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Riverside is shut down until tomorrow


----------

